# If you want to see a crackerjack cop film this summer, go see S.W.A.T.



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...it's not the best film of the year, but it's an enjoyable bit of entertainment that features believable action and well defined characters(and wait till you see who's driving the van at the end of the film)...samuel l jackson is as good as he usually is(he even finds time to hit the links)and colin farrell is fast becoming the actor of the 21st century...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> ...it's not the best film of the year, but it's an enjoyable bit of entertainment that features believable action and well defined characters(and wait till you see who's driving the van at the end of the film)...samuel l jackson is as good as he usually is(he even finds time to hit the links)and colin farrell is fast becoming the actor of the 21st century...


Jackson has a way of making even the cheesiest lines sound perfectly fine if not downright funny (a la "you look like you could use a band-aid" to a badly beaten and bloodied Colin Farrell) Good action in this one. Much better then what was served up in Bad Boys II.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> that features believable action


I read it was relatively realistic (Stalone and Arnold must have been nowhere near the script.  ) "Ronin" probably had the most realistic action, every car chase resulted in "Civilian" fatalities. Not pleasant to show on screen but realistic none the less...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

one of my favorite recent car chases was in the bourne identity, where damon checks out the street map before ing off...lol


btw-did anyone recognize the man driving the SWAT van at the end("where you fellas wanta go?")....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> one of my favorite recent car chases was in the bourne identity, where damon checks out the street map before ing off...lol
> 
> btw-did anyone recognize the man driving the SWAT van at the end("where you fellas wanta go?")....


Was it Steve Forrest?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

indeed it was-the original hondo harrelson from the TV show....good to see that forrest wasn't afflicted by alzheimers like his brother was in his later years,...


----------

